# Amber or irridated



## ajohn (May 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290433308688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
 What do you guys think?Looks funny to me


----------



## coreya (May 12, 2010)

The color is a bit funky and I would steer clear but hard to tell with that photo also there are no completed auctions last 15 days to compare stuff, A clue can be found in the sellers name "fastharry" LOL


----------



## ajohn (May 12, 2010)

I would definitely chance that name!
 I agree it's really hard to tell with just one pic.One of these days I'm gonna pick me up one of those ambers...but not that one


----------



## junkyard jack (May 13, 2010)

I thought it looked legit. Appears to have some olive tone to the glass. Olive amber. The embossed base # would be one good way to find out if the color is the real deal or not.


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2010)

This is intresting....how is a mold number a good way to tell if the color is legit or not?

    Myself...I think it is the real deal...irradiated jars have a more sickly brown...I have heard it called   a  "tobacco" brown before. 

     Search BALL IDEAL  and you will find a pint that has been "nuked"....even though it is not in the sunlight like this jar, the color is unmistakeable.....that "nuked" brown is sickly looking.

     Ask the seller for pictures of the base and neck area...selling a premium jar like this he / she should be more
 than happy to  supply pictures on request.  

     Myself, I believe it to be the real McCoy.......and I agree, it has some olive tones to it.


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2010)

The base number for this jar is "8".


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 13, 2010)

I realize I may be a bit late posting here, looks like the auction closes in a little over an hour.  But, I have one pretty close to this same exact color and it's the real deal.  Nuked jars are icky brown without any olive tones to them.  Does the guy allow returns if you're not satisfied?  For me, that could be what makes my decision whether or not to bid.  -Tammy


----------



## junkyard jack (May 13, 2010)

My apologies, I should have explained more about how a mold # on the base of a jar can help ID it's color:
 Visit the "Ball Jar Collectors Community Center" website. No offense intended to anyone here, as there are jar collectors here that really know their stuff, but this website/forum is chock full of the top Ball jar collectors/experts in the hobby today.
 These collectors have pictures of every base embossing of colored Ball jars in their collections & the colors of the jars and the corresponding numbers embossed on the base do follow a pattern as to the manufacture of these jars. 
 If anyone here wants to learn just about everything possible about the production of Ball/Ball-related jars please visit this site. I stumbled across this site about a year ago & it is a wealth of information. []


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2010)

I can attest to that site.   I have been a member for over 4 years now.  That is what we specialize in...everything about Ball jars.

    One intresting point that was brought out (and it was so simple I didnt think about it) is that during this era that this particular jar was made....makers were using manganese.  This chemical would cause the glass to turn purple if left in sun light for long periods.  It was not until after WW1 that the chemical salinium dioxide (excuse the spelling) was used to nutralize these effects.

    So to make things simple....if this jar had been "enhanced" it would more than likely have turned a deep purple (yuck!).

    If anything I would have asked the seller for pictures of the neck and thread area...if this jar hand been what is called "painted" the dead giveaway would have been in this area....a simple rub with a fingernail on the rim would more than likely caused chipping.

    LOL..I hope the buyer got it for a good deal?


----------



## ajohn (May 14, 2010)

$89.88.
 A little low for a jar like that.The last one I went after went for over $200.00 (if I remember correctly).IMO lack of info cost this guy a few bucks.
 I agree about the BALL site, A-#1


----------



## dygger60 (May 14, 2010)

WOW.....your right....someone out there got a GREAT deal on this jar.....and I agree.....I usually see these jars go for easy 200 plus on a good day.   

   David


----------

